# skype ne fonctionne pas



## pascaleb (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai téléchargé Skype, mais quand je clique sur l'icone dans le dock rien ne s'ouvre.
j'ai un ibook  OS 10.4.11
Merci de m'aider


----------



## oflorent (26 Novembre 2008)

lire et poster dans le sujet central
derniere page
*Skype sur Mac...*


edit 
et inutile de créer plusieurs fils


----------

